# Is it just me?????



## partypremier (8 August 2012)

Is it just me or has anyone else put on weight whilst watching the Olympics.

I have been glued to TV since it started & have had no time for sport!

Every interval ( like now waiting for the showjumping to start again), becomes tea & toast time.











































Oh well it only lasts until Sunday, then normality can resume!!


----------



## Bernster (8 August 2012)

Nowt wrong with a bit of tea and toast to celebrate.  Although somewhat ironic that sport = sofa sitting and snacking !

I am hoping that the walking to/from and around the venue at Greenwich helped burn off the ridiculous amounts of picnic that I ate during the events !!


----------



## JCWHITE (8 August 2012)

I am hoping it will be champagne time again in a few minutes...


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

nope, I didn't have lunch till after 4 y'day as I had an errand to run in the lunch break and didn't want to miss anything.  I'm finding I dont have time to get food in short breaks and longer breaks I have stuff to do so it's actually not bad for the diet


----------

